# I met a "Horror Fan" who...



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Yesterday I was talking to this women about horror movies and she said she loved them. She considered herself a huge fan who just couldn't get enough of the genre. She said she preferred suspense better then gore, and so disliked the SAW series. I agreed and asked if she had ever seen "house of wax" and she said yes, but a long time ago, and I said that it is one of my favorite movies, I love Vincent Price and she said "Who?" and I was dumb founded. I said "He is in the original house of wax movie." and she said she didn't know the newer one was a remake. I asked if she had ever heard of Vincent Price and she said no! I was so dumb founded I didn't ask if she has heard of other famous ones like Boris Karloff and Bela Lugosi and Lon Chaney and Lon Chaney JR. I then started naming off Vincent Price movies and asked if she had ever seen ANY of them! and she hadn't Though I forget to say Edward Scisserhands which I'm sure she has seen because she said moment's before that Johnny Depp was sexy.

The conversation ended with me telling her about this site and saying "You're getting a post on hauntforum 'Horror Fan knows nothing about classic Horror!'" and she laughed.

I find this sad. What has the world come to!?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

She won't post tonight, as she is probably out seeing "New Moon."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There was a remake of "House of Wax"?:googly:

Was she, like, 15 or something? How can you be a horror fan and not know Vincent Price?

She's right about "Saw", though


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> There was a remake of "House of Wax"?:googly:
> 
> Was she, like, 15 or something? How can you be a horror fan and not know Vincent Price?
> 
> She's right about "Saw", though


yes, they made a remake, it sucks. It has paris hilton in it....she dies, which the only good thing about the movie...lol

she is almost 30.



highbury said:


> She won't post tonight, as she is probably out seeing "New Moon."


okay, so we were at the midnight showing....but thats besides the point! I love Vincent Price movies! AND I like twilight!

and i was telling one of my moms friends(age 71) about the conversation and when I was done talking she asked "Who is Vincent Price?" and she was serious, even my mom who is not a horror fan laughed because even she knows who he is!

Where is this cave these people have been living in!?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE old movies and feel kids need to watch LOTS of the old movies, especially the black & white movies of ANY genre! My girls love Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein, That's Entertainment, Shirley Temple & Judy Garland movies...even the old Dean Martin shows.What's a late Sunday afternoon without an old movie?? How can you not know about Vincent Price?? Has she ever seen the old Casper the Ghost cartoons from the 40's? Poor, deprived woman....


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I LOVE old movies and feel kids need to watch LOTS of the old movies, especially the black & white movies of ANY genre! My girls love Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein, That's Entertainment, Shirley Temple & Judy Garland movies...even the old Dean Martin shows.What's a late Sunday afternoon without an old movie?? How can you not know about Vincent Price?? Has she ever seen the old Casper the Ghost cartoons from the 40's? Poor, deprived woman....


I agree! Some of my favorite movies/actors/t.v shows are the ones you mentioned plus

The wizard of Oz
Laurel and Hardy
The Three Stooges(or, in that one very rare short "Four" but that was before the official threesome teamed up and Shemp was the lead stooge! lol)
Singing in the Rain
The African Queen
An American In Paris
Dr.Dolittle(original!!!! the remake is horrid!)
Bonnie And Clyde
Paint Your Wagon 
M.A.S.H(t.v show, i own the movie but haven't been able to watch it yet)
Psycho
My fair lady
The Twilight Zone(T.V show)
The Outer Limits
Show Boat
The sound of music
The king and I
The Time Machine(Original movie, the new one sucks)

and..okay we are getting off topic..I think you get the point though lol. Old cinema seems to be the best in a lot of ways. This is a very small list off the top of my head so if I tried longer I'm sure I could think of lots more great films.
So sad that people are loosing memory of these long held greats.
We should make a thread in off topic for favorite movie quotes! *goes to make it* (edit) wait, should it go in games???


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I feel some one is out of the loop,seriously WTH!?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like a friend of mine who likes new horror. She doesn't watch any old stuff. I mean "old" as in prior to "The Exorcist".

Not everybody appreciates cinema. I am not real surprised that a 30 year old who doesn't watch old movies wouldn't know who he is. She isn't the movie freak she thinks she is but there is hope for her. She may go home and start watching some good old movies now that you told her they exist.









BTW, I love "Paint Your Wagon" 
I need to go rent it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent list of movies, GC!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree great list.

MASH...the movie is dark unlike the series


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They just don't show the old horror movies as much as they did when I was young (the 70's). I used to watch the old horror movies on "Creature Feature" (out of Washington DC) all the time. I love the old time horror movies.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

GC, what's your favorite season of the MASH tv shows? Mine is Seasons 1-3, past that it starts to lose its slapstick humor and take on too many serious topics.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

im 21 and i know who vincent price is...

not to mention gene kelly is one of my favorite actors of all time....people make me sad


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Not to mention the "Ten Commandments" VP was also in..Who hasnt seen that about 50 times?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Vincent Price also did the voice over for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> Vincent Price also did the voice over for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland.


No he didn't. He did record a bunch for Disneyland Paris but they didn't use it because the french don't speak English and when he tried to speak french they couldn't understand him so him talking was never used. His laugh is though.

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/disney-faq/haunted-mansion/


----------

